# Another Please Don't Laugh at Me Question . . . Culling



## rockdoveranch (Jun 27, 2011)

I could ask my husband, but that would be cheating.

The don't laugh at me part > > > We have had sheep since 2004 so maybe I should know the answer, but I don't.

What is meant by culling?  

Is culling a term used only for the animals that are no longer desirable?  

Does it mean selling the sheep, or does it mean putting them down?  Or does it mean both; one or the other?

When selling lambs or sheep to others to use for food, improving or starting a herd, or for hunting, is that also culling?

Gesh!  I feel like I am 4 years old!

Thanks.  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 27, 2011)

There are no stupid questions here!  

Culling means different things for different people.  Culling can mean selling an animal or sending it to auction, or just not keeping.  Many breeders have an idea of what the perfect animal is, and they don't keep any animals that don't meet their expectations. It could be something like an animal that only has singles if they're looking to breed prolific animals, or animals who don't produce enough milk to wean big babies, or animals that don't meet breed standards like bad wool, bad conformation, etc.  Some dairy goat producers cull buck kids at birth if they know he won't be an exceptional breeding animal.  Really it means to remove any undesireable animals from your flock.  

If you're selling animals to other for meat or breeding stock, I would not consider that culling.  You're just selling them.  I wouldn't consider taking a load of market lambs to auction culling either, because you're selling them as part of your operation.  It really doesn't have a set meaning!


----------



## doo dah (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't own any livestock, but the way I've seen it used basically means "getting it out of your herd".  The way it's done doesn't seem to matter, be it selling, killing, or eating.  As long as it's not with you anymore it's "culled" (though "culling from the breeding stock" is more specific and could mean simply that it's castrated).


----------



## Mea (Jun 27, 2011)

doo dah said:
			
		

> but the way I've seen it used basically means "getting it out of your herd".  .


This is the defination i go by...


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 27, 2011)

I consider culling to be removing from the breeding program.  For the most part that is either selling-not as breeding stock or butchering but occasionally an older animal is "retired" or one is turned into a pet.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 27, 2011)

For me, a "cull" is an animal that doesn't meet my breeding expectations.  As a good breeder, you are always trying to improve, so you need stricter guidelines for the animals you keep.  And you keep raising the bar of those expectations higher.  Whatever you are breeding, animal produced should meet basic standards in color, body shape, QUALITY in appearance, look masculine or feminine for the species, be an improvement over parents.

You can't keep all the animals you have and produce.  So with choosing replacement youngsters from each crop, you remove the less ideal older animals for various reasons to keep a stable sized herd or flock.  With the older ones, maybe they don't produce twins, or calves don't gain as well in time allowed.  An animal may just be old, not up to keeping themselves in good condition anymore.  With sheep, when the teeth are gone, you need to remove the animal from the flock.  Keeping old animals as pets is an expense most can't afford on the farm, with special feeds and care needs that take more time.  You have to regularly replace bulls for new blood and because his daughters are going into the herd, so he can't sire their calves.

Horses can be a bit harder, but volume breeding requires gelding colts and selling on females that are not what you want, is required to prevent being over run with horses.  Also gets your good animals out to be seen by other folks who might be horse shopping.  You gain a good reputation for producing nice animals.  We don't breed a horse often, we always plan to keep that offspring.  However if that foal doesn't grow up to like driving, it must be sold.  Like other activities, some drive and some don't.  Perhaps a horse doesn't match our other driving horses in way of going or size, so he has to go.  Driving horses is our main use for them, have others that both ride and drive, so can't keep a riding specialist.  They sell to nice places, we get a good price, but of course not ever what you have invested.   Just really hurts to sell with 4 years or more put into that horse and we really LIKE all our horses.  We have limited space, so those who don't work out have to move on. 

Same thinking with a calf or lamb crop, the young animals are part of the yearly cycle, selling them gets cash back into the budget, puts them into hands of people that will use them.  You sure can't keep them all!

Culling can be hard, sorting down and selling them on, but is required unless you keep only pets.  Pets cost a LOT in both cash and time, can really wear you down just taking care of them.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 27, 2011)

My sheep and rabbit books do not even define culling.  Heck, years ago I was reading about creep feeding and had no idea what the books were talking about.  Seems they all assumed that just because we had sheep we knew what creep feeding meant.  I eventually figured it out once the droughts started and we had to start supplementing with feed.

All the answers have been interesting and informative.  Thanks to all who have posted.



			
				aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> There are no stupid questions here!


Thanks Aggie!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 28, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> My sheep and rabbit books do not even define culling.  Heck, years ago I was reading about creep feeding and had no idea what the books were talking about.  Seems they all assumed that just because we had sheep we knew what creep feeding meant.  I eventually figured it out once the droughts started and we had to start supplementing with feed.


Creep feeding is when you make a pen just for baby animals (like lambs or calves or kids) so they can eat grain without the dams getting the food.  They normally have 24/7 access, but you want to make some sort of pen so the babies can "creep" through without the mommas getting the food.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 1, 2011)

It basicly means getting rid of the animal in one way or another.


----------

